# Shipping tortoises...



## Eatapeach (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm new here,not new to reptiles though. 

But shipping tortoises seems a bit harsh to me. I don't plan on buying one,especially if it needs to be shipped.

But I'm curious as to why ,and how, one would ship a tort if they're so concerned about its well being etc...

Thanks


----------



## BrianWI (Aug 4, 2016)

It is both safe and necessary as a whole. So implying that shipping an animals equates to not caring about its well-being is unfounded and inflammatory.


----------



## Rue (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm interested in this as well. Not so much proper shipping through an authorized handler, but in the, apparently common, practice of mailing them. Shocked me too, when I first read about it.

It's only an inflammatory question if you choose to take it that way. Which is another question entirely.


----------



## deadheadvet (Aug 4, 2016)

Depending on the Tortoises' value, they can be shipped safely via DELTA DASH or FEDEX. We have shipped numerous tortoises across the country will no problems. We are very careful about time of year, weather, etc. We no longer ship door to door, If being shipped Delta, must go to the closest airport, If FEDEX, we ship to the closest FEDEX location to buyer for pickup, no riding in the back of the truck where temp. will be a problem.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Aug 4, 2016)

deadheadvet said:


> We no longer ship door to door, If being shipped Delta, must go to the closest airport, If FEDEX, we ship to the closest FEDEX location to buyer for pickup, * no riding in the back of the truck where temp. will be a problem.*



That's good to know!


----------



## Jodie (Aug 4, 2016)

I ship hatchling because that is the only way to get them to buyers. I monitor temps closely and use an insulated box with heat pack when needed.
They are shipped overnight priority, so I box them up at 5 PM and they are usually delivered by 10:30 AM the next day. 
It makes me nervous and I worry everytime, but take every precaution available.


----------



## Eatapeach (Aug 4, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> It is both safe and necessary as a whole. So implying that shipping an animals equates to not caring about its well-being is unfounded and inflammatory.



I didn't imply ,or try to inflame a thing. You took it that way. Don't be so sensitive.
I just asked a question...


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 4, 2016)

Eatapeach said:


> I didn't imply ,or try to inflame a thing. You took it that way. Don't be so sensitive.
> I just asked a question...


I wanted to say the same thing but couldn't think of the words ! We are here to answer your questions nicely ! I'm sorry but some are here to start arguments , not to help ! Have a great day !


----------



## Tom (Aug 4, 2016)

Eatapeach said:


> I'm new here,not new to reptiles though.
> 
> But shipping tortoises seems a bit harsh to me. I don't plan on buying one,especially if it needs to be shipped.
> 
> ...



How many have you shipped, and what were your results? Any problems encountered?

I'm wondering why it "seems harsh" to you. Did you have a bad experience?

What Brian is questioning is the implication in your last sentence. Your sentence implies that shipping is somehow not good for a tortoise and you are questioning why and how someone would do that if they are so concerned with the animal's well being.

I am very concerned with the health and well being of any and all torts that I buy or sell. I've shipped them out and had them shipped to me. They are properly packed and every effort is made to keep them safe and comfortable. I have sent and received dozens of reptiles, to include tortoises, through FedEx, UPS and Delta, and I have never once encountered any issue whatsoever. All of those animals have grown up perfectly healthy and some are now making their own babies that will likely be shipped.

As a person who is regularly accused of being harsh, blunt, and/or lacking diplomacy, I recognize the same things in others statements. I also think the implications in the way you worded your question were inflammatory. Perhaps "accusatory" might be a better description. And I am not a sensitive person.

A non-infammatory, non-accusatory way to phrase your questions would have been: "How are tortoises packed for shipping? Does any harm come to them during the shipping process?" The way you worded it implies that harm does come to them and that people who ship don't care about their animals, which is false on both counts.

I'm not mad. Just explaining and having calm tortoise conversation…


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 4, 2016)

Tom said:


> How many have you shipped, and what were your results? Any problems encountered?
> 
> I'm wondering why it "seems harsh" to you. Did you have a bad experience?
> 
> ...


@Tom you did a great job at trying to educate , and that's what we do !
Thank you !


----------



## Eatapeach (Aug 4, 2016)

Tom said:


> How many have you shipped, and what were your results? Any problems encountered?
> 
> I'm wondering why it "seems harsh" to you. Did you have a bad experience?
> 
> ...




I respect your reply...and the tort in your profile pic is absolutely beautiful btw.

FWIW-I have never been accused of being harsh,blunt, asccusatory or lacking diplomacy. And if I was here,it wasn't intended. 
I still think people need to lighten up a bit.

No I've never shipped or received. That's one reason I asked was to be informed. With that said I Have no intention of shipping/receiving live animals through the mail....I didn't imply shipping is bad,I assumed it was,there for my initial question.
But,How would it be a good thing?

I guess shipping a tortoise,or any animal strikes me as counter productive to the animals well being. Sure it's been done successfully,many times even. I just don't think it's a good thing. 
I guess it just strikes me in an odd way when all I've read here is things to do to minimize stress etc. But boxing them up and handing them over to the shipping apes to make a buck is ok ???

Brian said " it's nessecary". Is it? Sell local,or within driving distance.. Shipping across country isn't something I'd subject any animal to.


----------



## deadheadvet (Aug 4, 2016)

What is it you do, other than listening to the Allman Brothers. Shipping is part of the business side of being a reptile hobbyist. Best you not keep any, because there will come a time when you will have to sell offspring, or ship to a new owner when someone local is not an option. You've poked the bear here and a few feathers have gone up. Just so i understand, you would be willing to drive 4 hours to drop off or pick up a 50$ Sulcata?


----------



## BrianWI (Aug 4, 2016)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I wanted to say the same thing but couldn't think of the words ! We are here to answer your questions nicely ! I'm sorry but some are here to start arguments , not to help ! Have a great day !


Only if you take it that way, right? Who would do such a thing if they're "so concerned"?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Aug 4, 2016)

Eatapeach said:


> I'm new here,not new to reptiles though.
> 
> But shipping tortoises seems a bit harsh to me. I don't plan on buying one,especially if it needs to be shipped.
> 
> ...




It is written by you and you talk about "if they're so concerned" yet you indicate this is not a thing you would do. So, what exactly are you aiming at, or is this just awkward syntax? I don't always use the best sentence structure myself, but as it is written you sound a bit like you are baiting for a conflict, "trolling" as they say.

Shipping is safe, many millions of animals are shipped/year with few actual problems. I am always a bit tense when animals are in transit, and find great relief when the person receiving the animal alerts me that they arrived and the animals are okay.

The frequency of reptiles being shipped is so high that three FedEx consolidators are supported in the USA alone. Plus airlines that routinely take animals as cargo as direct service providers.

Zoo's, Aqauriums, and private breeders/pet owners all over the world move animals via personal carrier, airlines, and shippers. Concern is not replaced by the opportunity to ship, but it is a reasonable safe and good way to move animals.

I am 'concerned' with myself in a daily commute. Concern is good and what all responsible shippers have.


----------



## BrianWI (Aug 4, 2016)

Eatapeach said:


> I respect your reply...and the tort in your profile pic is absolutely beautiful btw.
> 
> FWIW-I have never been accused of being harsh,blunt, asccusatory or lacking diplomacy. And if I was here,it wasn't intended.
> I still think people need to lighten up a bit.
> ...


This guy is great at putting that insulting edge on a question, hey?

Yes, NECESSARY. Some animals only hope to remain on the planet is in private collections and zoos. To get across country in an affordable manner with regularity, shipping must be done. The alternative is genetic bottlenecks, inbreeding and finally extinction in the hobby, if not the planet. Now, in the same tone as the OP, I will say this: your opinion just doesn't mean anything in this case as I see it. I wouldn't subject other hobbyists to it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 4, 2016)

Here it is in a nutshell:

I had several clutches of leopard tortoise babies to sell. I was able to locally sell a clutch for $100 a baby. The next clutch didn't sell readily, so I lowered the price (still locally) to $85 a baby. By the time I was down to the last baby, I was giving them away for free because there just isn't a market for tortoises here where I live.

Now my tortoise partner who lives in San Diego, comes up two times a year and gets the babies to take home with him to sell. He advertised nationally and is able to sell them all within a week or so of getting them.

Selling the babies helps defer the costs of operating my tortoise rescue.


----------



## BrianWI (Aug 4, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Here it is in a nutshell:
> 
> I had several clutches of leopard tortoise babies to sell. I was able to locally sell a clutch for $100 a baby. The next clutch didn't sell readily, so I lowered the price (still locally) to $85 a baby. By the time I was down to the last baby, I was giving them away for free because there just isn't a market for tortoises here where I live.
> 
> ...


Diversify... turtle soup!


----------



## Eatapeach (Aug 4, 2016)

deadheadvet said:


> What is it you do, other than listening to the Allman Brothers. Shipping is part of the business side of being a reptile hobbyist. Best you not keep any, because there will come a time when you will have to sell offspring, or ship to a new owner when someone local is not an option. You've poked the bear here and a few feathers have gone up. Just so i understand, you would be willing to drive 4 hours to drop off or pick up a 50$ Sulcata?



If I wanted to be sensitive I'd say your first line is sort of snarky. How's that relevant to anything...
For what it's worth I'm doing a change of career at 51. School FT and two PT jobs. Butcher to barber. So now that's out of the way..

I have no intention of breeding etc,so shipping isn't something I personally need to do. So I guess it's safe to keep my red foot. 
BTW--I've driven 6 hrs one way,while on a chemo pump for less than a $50 tort. So,yes, I would. 



Will said:


> It is written by you and you talk about "if they're so concerned" yet you indicate this is not a thing you would do. So, what exactly are you aiming at, or is this just awkward syntax? I don't always use the best sentence structure myself, but as it is written you sound a bit like you are baiting for a conflict, "trolling" as they say.
> 
> Shipping is safe, many millions of animals are shipped/year with few actual problems. I am always a bit tense when animals are in transit, and find great relief when the person receiving the animal alerts me that they arrived and the animals are okay.
> 
> ...



I wasn't baiting or trolling at all. I'm sorry it was taken that way. Maybe taking out the word " so" could have helped? I'll still say if people weren't so sensitive it wouldn't have been taken that way. 

Have you seen how " concerned" shippers are????? It's crazy how they throw things around etc... You said yourself,you're always " tense" and "find great relief"....Why would you feel that way if it was so safe and done frequently? Imagine how the tort feels bouncing around. 
If people want to ship, and hope it all goes well,that's on them. Just not my thing, and I was only asking how it's done,and why someone would do it. It just seemed contrary to keeping its life stress free,but to sell one we can excuse that stress to make a dollar. I get it now.

I didn't want or intend to start any animosity as Inenjoy this site. Very informative. 
Almost sorry I brought it up....


----------



## Eatapeach (Aug 4, 2016)

deadheadvet said:


> What is it you do, other than listening to the Allman Brothers. Shipping is part of the business side of being a reptile hobbyist. Best you not keep any, because there will come a time when you will have to sell offspring, or ship to a new owner when someone local is not an option. You've poked the bear here and a few feathers have gone up. Just so i understand, you would be willing to drive 4 hours to drop off or pick up a 50$ Sulcata?


I was thinking... 
So just to understand... 
You wouldn't drive four hrs for a $50 sulcata? And Since we're big on implications in this thread-- you would drive for a more expensive tort? So you're willing to ship and maybe take a loss on a less expensive one? So that concern is for convenience,and not the tort?


----------



## Tom (Aug 4, 2016)

Eatapeach said:


> Imagine how the tort feels bouncing around.
> If people want to ship, and hope it all goes well,that's on them. Just not my thing, and I was only asking how it's done,and why someone would do it. It just seemed contrary to keeping its life stress free,but to sell one we can excuse that stress to make a dollar. I get it now.



The above is the offensive part. You are jumping to conclusions and making all sorts of incorrect assumptions. What makes you think the tortoise is stressed or somehow being harmed by overnight shipping? You are anthropomorphizing because _you_ would feel stressed if someone put you in a box and overnight shipped you. What makes you think a tortoise would feel that way? Once the sun goes down they become inactive and go to sleep. They don't care if they are sleeping in their enclosure or in a moving box.

In between my last post and this one, I left to take some baby tortoises across town to two buyers. I took them out of their enclosure, soaked them, rinsed them, and put them in a plastic shoe box. I put the plastic shoe box on the seat of my car and drove down a bumpy dirt road and then across town. The babies were so completely unstressed by the whole process that all they did was munch on their mulberry leaves the entire time. Stopping, starting, taking turns, I seemed to hit every single red light all the way there. As the box jostled around over bumps and turns and as I accelerated and decelerated, the tortoises did not care one bit. They just grazed as if nothing was happening. I wanted to video it just to show you on this thread, but it would not have been safe to do that while driving by myself. Appetite is the first thing to go when an animal is stressed, so I think you might have the wrong idea about how a tortoise feels about being shipped.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Aug 4, 2016)

Eatapeach said:


> If I wanted to be sensitive I'd say your first line is sort of snarky. How's that relevant to anything...
> For what it's worth I'm doing a change of career at 51. School FT and two PT jobs. Butcher to barber. So now that's out of the way..
> 
> I have no intention of breeding etc,so shipping isn't something I personally need to do. So I guess it's safe to keep my red foot.
> ...




I feel all those things when I commute too, which I do everyday. Things I care about in the control of others create the opportunity for concern. That's pretty simple to understand, right? Concern does not equal bad resource use/planning. 

The biggest difference is, this is something you would not do, and I would. I am indeed concerned with the animals well being, right now when I'm at work and the animals are at my home, when I buy food for them, I;m concerned about the history of the food, when I pick weeds I'm concerned about pesticide drift, concern is the guide-house of responsible action taking and decision making.

As for the value of the animal in some sort of correlation to how they are shipped. think about the frequency of vehicle wrecks and million dollar horses being trailered or flown somewhere. It's a risk, and the owners have concern. That is why concern is a good thing, CONCERN = GOOD.


----------



## Jodie (Aug 4, 2016)

To imply those of us that ship are not concerned with our tortoises well being is an assumption based on your lack of knowledge, and is insulting. Saying we are willing to sacrifice their health and or safety to make a buck is also very offensive. I put my grandchildren in a car and drive them places too. There are risks in everything we do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 4, 2016)

I hate travelling in cars and avoid doing so as much as possible.( i would never own one myself.)
I'm fairly certain that tortoises don't much like it either.
But until someone invents the teleport, (I'm a bit busy right now, but next year, perhaps)how do we get ourselves, or our animals from point A to point B ?
The transportation of animals for the pet trade is necessary, it's rather silly to suggest otherwise.
Not everyone has their own car or the time to transport animals in their own vehicle across huge countries like the USA or indeed here in Morocco.
Therefore we must rely on reliable carriers.
Like most systems, it's not flawless, but some of these businesses are respectable and exist on their reputations.
The ones with a good rep where the animals arrive safely and in good condition will be those that are used by buyers, sellers and anyone who inquires.
It's not ideal, but what is ?


----------



## BrianWI (Aug 4, 2016)

Eatapeach said:


> For what it's worth I'm doing a change of career at 51. School FT and two PT jobs. *Butcher* to barber. So now that's out of the way..



Oh, so it is ok to cut animals into pieces to make a buck, but shipping them... no.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 4, 2016)

Eatapeach said:


> But I'm curious as to why ,and how, one would ship a tort if they're so concerned about its well being etc...
> 
> Thanks



Howdy 

I care about my tortoise very much. I'm very concerned about his well being. 
When I moved from CA to OR I wanted to bring him with me. No one can care for him as good as I can. (I'm biased because he's mine  )

He had to sit in a small dark box in my car for the 12 hour journey (the same as overnight shipping). He slept through the whole thing. That was much better for him than leaving him behind! 

So to answer you:
Why? Because I'm attached to my pet tortoise and want to keep him.
How? In a small temp contolled box after emptying the bladder/bowels in a warm soak.
All BECAUSE I am concerned about his well being 

How did you acquire your reptiles? Did you walk them home from the store? Drive them in a car?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 4, 2016)

To add, I have both shipped and received turtles and tortoises with the FedEx overnight delivery. Never had a problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2016)

Shipping can seem daunting your first time, but it is actually a simple and safe experience. 

If you ship with proper packaging (very important) and within proper temperature parameters (also very important) you should expect complete success. Most animals shipped are babies or juvies, and they are def easier to package and ship than full size adults. 

We have detailed packaging and shipping information at our site ShipYourReptiles.com, along with a customer service staff that can walk you through the steps if you have questions. 

Check out our FB page, where we have tortoise shipping and packaging photo tutorials as well. This excellent album by Garden State Tortoise- https://www.facebook.com/SYReptiles/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1045319155491250


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Aug 4, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> Oh, so it is ok to cut animals into pieces to make a buck, but shipping them... no.


I eat some of those animals, so yeah, it's okay for me. lol


----------



## Eatapeach (Aug 4, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> Oh, so it is ok to cut animals into pieces to make a buck, but shipping them... no.


I saw that reply coming when I wrote it...you eat beef,chicken,pork?? You consider eating nessecary? It is,and someone has to get it ready for you. How long can you go without eating? Keeping/shipping animals is a hobby, not Needed to sustain life. 




Jodie said:


> To imply those of us that ship are not concerned with our tortoises well being is an assumption based on your lack of knowledge, and is insulting. Saying we are willing to sacrifice their health and or safety to make a buck is also very offensive. I put my grandchildren in a car and drive them places too. There are risks in everything we do.


I never said people weren't concerned. I asked if they are,how and why do they do it. And as far as lack of knowledge,that's why I asked in the first place.. But people got ruffled by the wording... And it went downhill from there. 
This is almost silly at this point



[email protected] said:


> Shipping can seem daunting your first time, but it is actually a simple and safe experience.
> 
> If you ship with proper packaging (very important) and within proper temperature parameters (also very important) you should expect complete success. Most animals shipped are babies or juvies, and they are def easier to package and ship than full size adults.
> 
> ...



This.... This is all I asked for in my OP. But people took it personally.
I'm sorry if I offended people. It wasn't meant to be. If written txt came out that way,it wasn't meant to,and I said as much and apologized right away when I was called out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 4, 2016)

Eating meat is not necessary to sustain life. (though I do it, yuuuuummmmmmmyyyy)
And how do farmers move their livestock and poultry around the countryside including to the slaughterhouse ?
And I bet most pets are transported in better conditions than some of those chickens and cows.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 4, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Shipping can seem daunting your first time, but it is actually a simple and safe experience.
> 
> If you ship with proper packaging (very important) and within proper temperature parameters (also very important) you should expect complete success. Most animals shipped are babies or juvies, and they are def easier to package and ship than full size adults.
> 
> ...



Ship your reptiles is how I did it! They really do help make it easy


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Aug 4, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Eating meat is not necessary to sustain life. (though I do it, yuuuuummmmmmmyyyy)
> And how do farmers move their livestock and poultry around the countryside including to the slaughterhouse ?
> And I bet most pets are transported in better conditions than some of those chickens and cows.


Nine out of 10 Vegans/Vegetarians say if they went back to eating meat it would for flying pig bacon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 4, 2016)

Will said:


> Nine out of 10 Vegans/Vegetarians say if they went back to eating meat it would for flying pig bacon.


Bacon was what did for me when I tried going veggie 32 years ago
But i get the flying pig bit.


----------



## wellington (Aug 4, 2016)

Eatapeach said:


> I saw that reply coming when I wrote it...you eat beef,chicken,pork?? You consider eating nessecary? It is,and someone has to get it ready for you. How long can you go without eating? Keeping/shipping animals is a hobby, not Needed to sustain life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it. Some people won't read every post. So they won't see that you didn't mean it the way some are taking it and that you had already tried to apologize and explain. Also, once someone gets into a tizzy, others seem to think they must follow along in the same tone. Luckily in this country you have a choice. If it's not for you, then it's not for you. There's no shortage of tortoises in any area really that I can think of, some species yes. So you are able to choose not to use shipping. 
I refused to ship puppies/dogs when I was a breeder. Still wouldn't do it today if I was still breeding. My choice, as this is your choice. Nothing wrong with those that choose to ship as long as the care is taken.


----------



## deadheadvet (Aug 4, 2016)

My time has value. I am not going to spend 4 hours each way for an animal that has little monetary value. I happily have received all kind of animals via USPS, FEDEX, DELTA. Kudos to you for willing to drive long distance. I have multiple animals that value over 30K. Knowing the shipper will alleviate any stress to the animals and buyer.


----------



## Rue (Aug 4, 2016)

Eatapeach said:


> ...
> I have no intention of breeding etc,so shipping isn't something I personally need to do. So I guess it's safe to keep my red foot.
> BTW--I've driven 6 hrs one way,while on a chemo pump for less than a $50 tort. So,yes, I would....



I also pick up my animals in person where possible. So I appeciate your asking.

I was going to...and chickened out. Now you know why...lol.

*bwok bwok bwok*


----------



## Markw84 (Aug 4, 2016)

Eatapeach said:


> If written txt came out that way,it wasn't meant to,and I said as much and apologized right away when I was called out.



I find it fascinating how people see and defend something they think they said or meant, even when it is simply not there. Do you mind if I ask - where did you "apologize right away"?


----------



## Eric Phillips (Aug 4, 2016)

Eatapeach said:


> If I wanted to be sensitive I'd say your first line is sort of snarky. How's that relevant to anything...
> For what it's worth I'm doing a change of career at 51. School FT and two PT jobs. Butcher to barber. So now that's out of the way..
> 
> I have no intention of breeding etc,so shipping isn't something I personally need to do. So I guess it's safe to keep my red foot.
> ...



In here Mark! I think it's time to move on folks to about shipping not about misunderstanding.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 4, 2016)

~ I must say we truly do not like to ship, simply not worth the risk for us. We would prefer not to ship and delay a sale to another customer.


----------



## Eatapeach (Aug 4, 2016)

deadheadvet said:


> My time has value. I am not going to spend 4 hours each way for an animal that has little monetary value. I happily have received all kind of animals via USPS, FEDEX, DELTA. Kudos to you for willing to drive long distance. I have multiple animals that value over 30K. Knowing the shipper will alleviate any stress to the animals and buyer.



Theres my issue to the ones flaming because I mentioned "it's for a buck"
Again based on implications... You'd drive four hrs for an expensive animal, but not one " that has little monetary value" ?
So it's not about the animals welfare,it's about yours? Right? It's a business for you


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_ (Aug 4, 2016)

when I got my first tortoise I was concerned about shipping and drove 3 hours to pick him up.. that must have been rough on him no lighting and uncontrollable temps ( let alone my driving ). but he came out of it okay.

my second I had shipped, he was sent at 5pm to Florida and I picked him up at 9am at my local fedex here in Vermont. he was packaged beautifully and arrive uninjured and in great health. 

I believe it all lies on the sender, if they care about their animals and package them correctly they do fine.

my only other option here was to get a pet store tortoise and though that is fine for some people I wanted one started out well and that had been cared for properly.


----------



## Tom (Aug 4, 2016)

Eatapeach said:


> Theres my issue to the ones flaming because I mentioned "it's for a buck"
> Again based on implications... You'd drive four hrs for an expensive animal, but not one " that has little monetary value" ?
> So it's not about the animals welfare,it's about yours? Right? It's a business for you



I can't speak for the doctor, but I've driven more than 3 hours each way to rescue CA DTs which have zero monetary value and cannot be bought or sold. So, no, its not about the money and its not a business for me and many others here.

I was going to let this lie and just walk away, but you persist…

If you don't want to ship, then don't ship. I've got no problem with anyone who doesn't want to ship. But please stop attempting to malign people who don't see any harm in shipping. Your _feelings_ are based on a lack of understanding and experience. There are people here who have been shipping for decades and they are sharing their experience with you, yet you insist on unjustifiably insulting them and painting them in a bad light. I don't know what your reason is since you have no idea what you are talking about, but please just stop.


----------



## Jodie (Aug 4, 2016)

Amen.


----------



## deadheadvet (Aug 5, 2016)

No sense continuing this thread. It has become a waste of my time.


----------



## Eatapeach (Aug 5, 2016)

Tom said:


> I can't speak for the doctor, but I've driven more than 3 hours each way to rescue CA DTs which have zero monetary value and cannot be bought or sold. So, no, its not about the money and its not a business for me and many others here.
> 
> I was going to let this lie and just walk away, but you persist…
> 
> If you don't want to ship, then don't ship. I've got no problem with anyone who doesn't want to ship. But please stop attempting to malign people who don't see any harm in shipping. Your _feelings_ are based on a lack of understanding and experience. There are people here who have been shipping for decades and they are sharing their experience with you, yet you insist on unjustifiably insulting them and painting them in a bad light. I don't know what your reason is since you have no idea what you are talking about, but please just stop.



I'll just address this then let it go...
First off,my last wasn't directed at you ,so.......

I wasn't attempting to malign anyone. I never mocked anyone for their decisions. I was trying to understand the packing procedures etc
My feelings may be based on lack of understanding and experience....I get accused of not knowing what I'm talking about, well,that why I asked for info. Apparently I didn't ask the right way and people got offended despite me saying I didn't mean it that way.

Sharing experience?? People said they've done it successfully. Ok that's great. But it didn't address the question. Only one other actually gave me any real information. 
I didn't paint anyone in a bad light, I asked questions based on their implications. 
I get called out for my inadequate phrasing ,that's ok. But When I ask why one would drive for and expensive tort and not a "cheaper" one,I'm accused of insulting and maligning....Silly..

The whole thing started when I read that someone's tort needed to acclimated to the new enclosure to reduce stress etc...
Then the next thing I read was about shipping across country. I found it surprising so many ship,and thought I'd ask why and how. I didn't realize I'd hit such a nerve.

I'm done. 
Happy shipping


----------



## wellington (Aug 5, 2016)

I also have no experience in shipping a tortoise. I do have experience in receiving them by shipping and a few other animals too. In my opionion it is stressful. To me it's common sense they would get stressed. Heck, humans get stressed when driving or flying and they choose it. To say they don't get stressed, in my opinion would be a lie. It comes down to me it's a form of stress that if done correctly and the whole trip runs smoothly, it's a stressed that is and can be relieved quickly once it's over and no harm is done. It's a consistent stress that will kill or sicken an animal or human. Not a short lived stressed that ends up well.


----------



## Valerie0426 (Aug 5, 2016)

@Tom, @Yvonne
Can someone close this thread?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 5, 2016)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ I must say we truly do not like to ship, simply not worth the risk for us. We would prefer not to ship and delay a sale to another customer.



Super interesting...

You are known for your breeding program. You ARE the ALDABRAMAN after all  
If a warm climate- out of state- well known tort keeper wanted one from you, how would they get it? Do you ever consider shipping, at all? Would they have to drive to you and back? Or is your stock just off limits?

I ask simply out of curiosity. Desiring to have a friendly discussion.  sharing that disclaimer- just in case


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 5, 2016)

I recently sent 2 adult box turtles to another member. First I stuffed them into socks. Then I packed in bubble wrap and newspaper. They do not go flopping around, they usually just sleep. They are held in position with all the crap I put in. They were picked up the next morning at the FedEx depot, and they were both fine. The only money exchanged was the shipping. Not all of us are in it for the money. Most people who are breeders, ship, that's how it goes.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 5, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> Super interesting...
> 
> You are known for your breeding program. You ARE the ALDABRAMAN after all
> If a warm climate- out of state- well known tort keeper wanted one from you, how would they get it? Do you ever consider shipping, at all? Would they have to drive to you and back? Or is your stock just off limits?
> ...



~ We have contracted for shipping many times, however after Sam @ Florida Iguana & Tortoise had three young imported aldabras die while being shipped, we really shy away and would prefer to just pass on a sale that requires shipping. I get that many ship to sell tortoises, fortunately we are not motivated to just sell for financial gains. We sell everything without any trouble and sometimes shipping is just not a good option for us or worth the risk.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 5, 2016)

Eatapeach might find this thread informative. It is pinned at the top of the "General" section:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-safely-ship-a-tortoise-or-turtle.1379/


----------



## wellington (Aug 5, 2016)

Valerie0426 said:


> @Tom, @Yvonne
> Can someone close this thread?


So far it's fine to stay open. Only the OP can request it to be closed and it happen. Otherwise, until it goes south, it stays open. Lots to learn here if everyone just plays nice. Also would help if they read all the threads, at least from the OP before posting.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 6, 2016)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ We have contracted for shipping many times, however after Sam @ Florida Iguana & Tortoise had three young imported aldabras die while being shipped, we really shy away and would prefer to just pass on a sale that requires shipping. I get that many ship to sell tortoises, fortunately we are not motivated to just sell for financial gains. We sell everything without any trouble and sometimes shipping is just not a good option for us or worth the risk.



Thanks for answering.

Good thing you are in Florida, a great aldabra state (from what I've learned) and local sales aren't a problem! 

When I moved from CA to OR I brought 3 leopards. I was hoping to have a 1:2 trio for breeding. Realizing that this climate isn't going to make it as easy to house multiple torts and find local homes for offspring, I shipped 2 away. 1 to AZ 1 to TX. Turns out they were both males, too! LOL 

I'm so glad I shipped them to warm states. I keep in touch with the new owners (both TFOers) and they are doing great! It was a great thing that shipping was an option. 

@Jodie impresses me with her dedication to keeping multiple torts in her cold climate.   : tort:


----------



## Jodie (Aug 6, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> Thanks for answering.
> 
> Good thing you are in Florida, a great aldabra state (from what I've learned) and local sales aren't a problem!
> 
> ...


Thank you. We enjoy a challenge. That was a very nice thing to say.


----------



## wellington (Aug 7, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> Thanks for answering.
> 
> Good thing you are in Florida, a great aldabra state (from what I've learned) and local sales aren't a problem!
> 
> ...


Heather, it's really not that much harder. Just more expense, a little more hands on work and a bigger indoor enclosure then just a night box is needed.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 8, 2016)

wellington said:


> Heather, it's really not that much harder. Just more expense, a little more hands on work and a bigger indoor enclosure then just a night box is needed.



More expense is harder for those now on a budget  southern Oregon jobs pay very differently than SoCal jobs!

And I don't want any indoor enclosure. 

But its ok. I'm happy with the 1 and happy I could ship the others out


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 8, 2016)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I wanted to say the same thing but couldn't think of the words ! We are here to answer your questions nicely ! I'm sorry but some are here to start arguments , not to help ! Have a great day !


So true @Grandpa Turtle 144 !  Some members are here just to post *HURTFUL* words rather than help, do not know why.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Eatapeach might find this thread informative. It is pinned at the top of the "General" section:
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-safely-ship-a-tortoise-or-turtle.1379/



Oh how I wish that thread would go away, I meant to contact TF staff about it a while ago. That isn't proper shipping technique at all, and doesn't meet the packaging requirements for live reptiles for FedEx (nor ShipYourReptiles).

I know it is nearly 10 years old now, but I would hate to see someone ship that way in 2016.


----------



## wellington (Aug 8, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Oh how I wish that thread would go away, I meant to contact TF staff about it a while ago. That isn't proper shipping technique at all, and doesn't meet the packaging requirements for live reptiles for FedEx (nor ShipYourReptiles).
> 
> I know it is nearly 10 years old now, but I would hate to see someone ship that way in 2016.



Upon seeing this post. I am working and going to work on getting it updated.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2016)

Awesome : )


----------



## Fredkas (Aug 19, 2016)

Eatapeach said:


> I saw that reply coming when I wrote it...you eat beef,chicken,pork?? You consider eating nessecary? It is,and someone has to get it ready for you. How long can you go without eating? Keeping/shipping animals is a hobby, not Needed to sustain life.


I am sorry.
I am trying to press any emotion.
you eat beef,chicken,pork?? *Yes.*
You consider eating nessecary? *Yes.*
It is,and someone has to get it ready for you. *Not always someone has to get it ready for me. I still capable of doing it myself. *
How long can you go without eating? *I don't know. I just eat when i want to eat.*
Keeping/shipping animals is a hobby, not Needed to sustain life. *Yes. It is a hobby.

Correct me if i am wrong, your sentence is not complete. Maybe it is your style. But this style can insult others, and if you want to keep that style and make peace, you should ready to apologize everytime you insult people.
I am sorry, but your sentence make me thinks people should eat meat to sustain life. If it is what you mean, please re-consider it. You make yourself looks funny. I am trying to polite so i am not throwing any arguments. It is for you to re-think the sentence you created.

I am sorry to bringing this thread up again.*


----------

